# MYSQL Datenbank zeilenweise auslesen



## onezero (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe eine Datenbank "user" aus der ich die Daten zeilenweise auslesen möchte. Am Anfang jeder Zeile soll eine Checkbox sein deren value die ID des Users haben soll dahinter sollen die entsprechenden Daten (Username, Passwort und der Realname) in einer Tabelle ausgegeben werden. wenn ich auf den Button "löschen klicke soll es ein anders Script aufrufen, das den entsprechenden Datensatz löscht. Den letzten Teil bekomme ich hin, aber das ausgeben der Daten klappt nicht so ganz, ich bekomme nämlich nur den letzten Datensatz angezeigt. 

Ich habe hier mal mein Test-Script:


```
<html><head><link rel="stylesheet" href="../css/master.css" type="text/css">  
</head><body> <h1>Benutzer löschen ...</h1><br><br>  
<?  include("connect.inc.php");    
$query=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM user");  if(!$query) die("SELECT fehlgeschlagen: ".mysql_error());  
$datensatz=mysql_fetch_array($query);  
$a = 0;  
while ($a <= mysql_num_rows($query))   
 {  
echo "<form action=\"del.phpaction=insert\" method=\"post\">\n";  
echo "<table border=0 cellpadding=5 cellspacing=1>\n";  
echo "<tr><td>$datensatz[id]</td><td><input type=\"Checkbox\" name=\"id\" value=\"$datensatz[id]\"></td><td>$datensatz[realname]</td><td>$datensatz[username]</td><td>$datensatz[passwd]</td></tr>\n"; 
echo "</table>\n"  $a++ ;  echo $datensatz; 
 } 
 ?>  
</body> 
</html>
```

Kann mir eventuell jemand helfen? Ich habe noch keine große Erfahrung in PHP daher wäre es echt cool, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was ich machen muss damit es läuft.

MfG
Oliver


----------



## Timbonet (22. Februar 2005)

Probier mal:

```
<html><head><link rel="stylesheet" href="../css/master.css" type="text/css">   
</head><body> <h1>Benutzer löschen ...</h1><br><br>   
<?  
include("connect.inc.php");     
$query=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM user"); 
if(!$query) die("SELECT fehlgeschlagen: ".mysql_error());   

while ($datensatz=mysql_fetch_array($query))    
{   
   echo "<form action=\"del.phpaction=insert\" method=\"post\">\n";   
   echo "<table border=0 cellpadding=5 cellspacing=1>\n";   
   echo "<tr><td>$datensatz[id]</td><td><input type=\"Checkbox\" name=\"id\" value=\"$datensatz[id]\"></td><td>$datensatz[realname]</td><td>$datensatz[username]</td><td>$datensatz[passwd]</td></tr>\n"; 
   echo "</table>\n";
} 
?>   
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## onezero (22. Februar 2005)

Klasse das Skript funktioniert. 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

MfG 
Oliver


----------

